# Picked up SkyFi2 at Best Buy today......



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BUT, I will have to wait until XMas as my Mom was with me (as I was giving her ideas for her grandkids) and she begged me to give it to her to give to me as an XMas present (my Mom always valued getting me a present I liked vs. "surprising" me with something she didn't know if I would like or not.

Soooo., can't give you a review, but they are out there in the channel now.....


----------

